# eclipse and email crash



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

I have latest Eclipse installed, and it has email crash problem.

when phone boots, I have message:

the app email(process com.android.email) has stopped unexpectedly.

the only option I have is "force close". what it does, it will not allow me to set corporate email on the phone, as when I try do this, it shows same message and reverts back to add account screen.

Eclipse is the only ROM that does this, as I went through backup, which was Humble, I think, touch, and none of those does this. went back to Eclipse yesterday - same problem.

suggestions?

just for clarification - all 3 gmails work fine.

I went back to humble and it's all back to norm. But my phone is faster on eclipse.


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

Redownload and reflash the rom. Maybe you got a bad download? I haven't had any force closes on this ROM yet. Also, Humble is outdated (older build of stock). If not eclipse try Infinity or Tweak.


----------



## MidnightNinja (Dec 10, 2011)

Interestingly enough, I have had this problem myself, and have seen others who have had it. I am not 100% sure of the cause, but pushing an OZMail.apk to system/app seems to fix it.

PM me if you need the file.


----------



## tazer2death (Oct 10, 2011)

This just started happening to me on TweakStock. And I have been getting weird textmessages from OZMail I'll have to search how I fixed that in the past.


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

tazer2death said:


> This just started happening to me on TweakStock. And I have been getting weird textmessages from OZMail I'll have to search how I fixed that in the past.


Interesting - so email FCs? If so, could you get a logcat? The text message thing I've heard of, and requires a block set up through the verizon website I think. I've never had to do this, maybe others will know more.


----------



## binglejellsx2 (Jun 22, 2011)

Just a FYI, one of the ways I got rid of the OZmail issue was to reload one of my NAND backups that had the TW email app installed and deactivated/deleted the actual email accounts. Leave it on for a bit (maybe an hour or so) so it can sync up/take note that the email addresses are no longer active. Then load up the AOSP email app, or a ROM with it, and put your email accounts back in.

For this reason, I don't like using the TW/VZW email app.


----------



## tazer2death (Oct 10, 2011)

Ozmail texts are apparently something in the phone mis-interpreting the message and instead of an email notification, it is coming in as a text message. What could be causing it for me was the force-closing email app. To fix the force closes, I went ahead and wiped cache, and when that didn't work, cleared the data on my email app from the manage applications menu. Restarted the phone, setup my email accounts again, and things seem to be working good.

I was getting really frustrated when my email was fc-ing every 15 seconds and trying to restart itself. Endless loop of lag!


----------



## MidnightNinja (Dec 10, 2011)

Dwitherell: I have noticed that this problem only occurs after restoring /data from a cwm backup. It is not tweakstock specific.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------

